# info on bare bottom shrimp tanks?



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi everyone!
After hearing some people mention and seeing a few pics around of bare bottomed shrimp tanks, I was wondering about it...

Id like to know any info about it... why its a good idea? if it might help reduce the annoying planaria that seem to love shrimp food that falls between the gravel? any tips on keeping a tank with no substrate? does it affect the biological stuff at all/water chemistry? 

I thought it might be a good idea in My cherry tank since there is sooo many babies its really hard to gravel vacuum without sucking alot of them up and having to retrieve them from My bucket, and if I dont vacuum alot then the planaria seem to multiply, and all My plants are tied to rocks so Im wondering if I could go without gravel.... most concerned about the shrimps and any changes it might cause in the water or whatever... 

any info or tips/tricks etc is apprieciated


----------



## 4rdguy (Nov 27, 2010)

i also would love to hear more about this.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I have a little grow out tank for riccia stones that is bare bottom and I have a few cherries in it, they seem to do fine. But I also never ever vacuum the substrate(sand) on any of my tanks, I have Malaysian trumphet snails to turn over the substrate so no vacuuming needed.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

IME you dont need to vacuum a shrimp only tank if you have plants covering more then 60%. The roots will dig deep into the sub and absorb the breakdown of the waste. If however you vacuuming solely to remove food from the planaria, a problem I once had just use very hard food that doesn't break apart like Mosura Excel or blood worms. feed less often and remove the little bastards when you see them on the glass. Thats how I got mine under control. you always have a few every now ans then but the key is to remove as soon as you see them on the glass.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Base bottom is also a good idea. It isn't' aesthetically pleasing but if your goal is to breed then a bare bottom with the lights turned on 24/7 to grow max algae.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes it was mainly my thought that it would help get rid of the planaria, i dont mind much if theres no gravel as far as looks go in that tank. I have lots of plants but only a couple are actually in the substrate, mostly everything is tied to rocks and doesnt need gravel. 
I do have hard food- shirakura that im feeding them now, i do give them HBH also though which falls into the gravel alot. I could feed them shirakura only though... The planaria when i do see them are so hard to get out of the tank grrr


----------

